# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Debug -> dump_players.txt

## DysfunctionaI

TH version 18.6.5.0

When performing a debug (Ctrl + Alt + D) dump_players.txt isn't logged correctly.

If it helps find the solution, I noticed that it logs the last item from dump_items_Stash.txt, instead of logging my character's attributes.

----------

